# Wacked a axis



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I went up to Buck valley ranch last weekend to help out with their bow hunting program, We built some blinds and set some stands. Made it back up yesterday and one of the new blinds paid off big for me on the first sit. I have been wanting a good axis for a long time and this one came out at 17yds.:work:time!!

I had switched earlier this year to hell razor heads to get away from the dull montecs but the last two animals I have shot with muzzy Phantoms and the wounds have been horrific and neither has made it past 30 yds, Think I will stick with phantoms. As for the ranch, I was never really into the high fence hunt thing but the lease was just too much work and time invested for way to little return, The owners, staff, and accommodations are fist class along with the quality of game. Maybe I am getting old but hunting is a heck of a lot more fun than deer ranching on a half arse lease. I highly recommend Buck Vally Ranch for a challenging quality hunt.:spam:

Cation!!! There is blood and tongue hanging in the pic below, I make no apology for bringing home the bacon.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great post and pic!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice Axis there Wackmaster, thats a big rascal....WW


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I have loved the G5 Montecs.. carbon steel.. sharp as all get out and I can resharpen


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic buck ... !!!!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hell of a buck for sure, well done. Baker


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice axis buck, congrats!

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Nice sir.


----------

